# VAHS meeting next Wednesday 9th at the Vancovuer Aquarium



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

here's the info:

Dear VAHS Members,

NEW MEETING DAY --- Remember meetings are now held on the 2nd Wednesday of the month.

The next meeting of the Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society will be held at the Vancouver Aquarium Marilyn Blusson Learning Centre on Wednesday, February 9, 2011 at 7:15 PM.

Guest Speaker -- Hannah Evans

Senior Aquarium Biologist Hannah Evans recently played an integral role in the renovation of the Vancouver Aquarium's live coral reef exhibit. Hannah will cover topics ranging from life support equipment such as lighting, flow devices, and filtration, to sustainable acquisition of corals and reef fishes. Join Hannah as she shares both the thrills and challenges associated with this major undertaking, and tips for keeping your marine aquarium in top form.

Plus the usual Q & A, raffle, and mini-auction.
________
LoveAngie


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I was just there today and the displays look great, the talk should be too. I would like to know what they are doing with the Amazon display.


----------

